# Ics Source Out Now!



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/browse_thread/thread/4f85d9242667a85f

My friends, the time has come for some Ice Cream Sandwich goodness!! Keep an eye on the tbolt Dev forums in the coming weeks... Exciting times we live in!!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just read this can't wait!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I call 72 hours before the first flashable ICS ROM drops. Just guessing...


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you post a clickable link?


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, The sdk base thread only needs a couple files from the source to get his working better. Lol Plus his boots already.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Who thinks CM9 will be out this week?


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Can you post a clickable link?


It's clickable on PC.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

andarre said:


> It's clickable on PC.


Sorry forum runner didn't recognize link but tapatalk does


----------



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

YES!!!!!! Can't wait for CM9 on my Thunderbolt!!!


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

arh2o said:


> YES!!!!!! Can't wait for CM9 on my Thunderbolt!!!


That might be a while...


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL

We'll probably have ICS before the Galaxy Nexis drops with it.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> LOL
> 
> We'll probably have ICS before the Galaxy Nexis drops with it.


I'll remain optimistic...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> LOL
> 
> We'll probably have ICS before the Galaxy Nexis drops with it.


This is probably true unless today's updated rumors are false.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

arh2o said:


> That might be a while...


why? when they wait for source.....which is being released.......


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want a booting ICS, go to the thread in the device forum, its posted there. If you want a functional ICS, wait a week

Sent from my CM7 nightly build using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> why? when they wait for source.....which is being released.......


Speaking from experience (devv'd on the G1 then the OG Droid), even when you have a working base to go from, it took me a minimum of 5-7 days to get a working ROM with a bare minimum of functionality... Not to mention the fact that the RIL on the Tbolt is an effing mess to begin with... trying to get it integrated into ICS is going to be a challenge. But it can and will be done.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

andarre said:


> Speaking from experience (devv'd on the G1 then the OG Droid), even when you have a working base to go from, it took me a minimum of 5-7 days to get a working ROM with a bare minimum of functionality... Not to mention the fact that the RIL on the Tbolt is an effing mess to begin with... trying to get it integrated into ICS is going to be a challenge. But it can and will be done.


To have a stable release yes your right. I just meant now work will start with the source being.g released. CM9 is going to tide me over till I can afford a G-Nex


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Tweeked! This is going to be awesome.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Vicious might have an ics miui tonight I think


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

> The only supported phone with the current release is the GSM/HSPA+ Galaxy Nexus, a.k.a. "maguro". GSM/HSPA+ Galaxy Nexus is currently the recommended device to use with the Android Open-Source Project.


http://source.android.com/source/building-devices.html

Sorry to be that guy....Well actually it was slayher, but....


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Who thinks CM9 will be out this week?


Not to be a downer but doesn't anyone think it's actually gonna take WORK to get this done? Just because source is released doesn't mean it magically just works on all devices. Lol

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Not to be a downer but doesn't anyone think it's actually gonna take WORK to get this done? Just because source is released doesn't mean it magically just works on all devices. Lol
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


Droidviciuos already almost has MIUI ics booted and ready to go. I'm not saying its not going to take work but maybe its not as hard as people think. I would be so happy if its sooner rather than later.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there an IRC for ICS development I can join and listen in on?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Straight from the man himself...

cyanogen cyanogen

..and we're off. check back in 2 months







#*cm9* #*ics*


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Droidviciuos already almost has MIUI ics booted and ready to go. I'm not saying its not going to take work but maybe its not as hard as people think. I would be so happy if its sooner rather than later.


Done ... next?


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

Patience is the companion of wisdom.


----------

